# Photos from last week's Gig in Toronto!



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

We played a gig at Toronto's Tattoo Rock Parlor last Thursday in support of STAND Canada - raising awareness for Darfur. http://www.standcanada.org/


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Did you chat it up with Edwin, formerly of I Mother Earth? He's a bartender there (and, I hope, a part owner).


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

He wasn't there that night, but he's been there in the past - ive heard from a few people that he isn't actually part owner and just another worker...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaiKl62lt34


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Hot rodded tele into an AC30, nice...sdsre


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Heck yes!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice pics Mike and Good cause!

Cheers!


p.s I also heard that's what Edwin was up to.....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> He wasn't there that night, but he's been there in the past - ive heard from a few people that he isn't actually part owner and just another worker...


whoo boy...that's too bad. i was kinda hoping he had some money in that place since it seems to be doing well.

oh well.

good to see you guys are still rockin it out!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> whoo boy...that's too bad. i was kinda hoping he had some money in that place since it seems to be doing well.
> 
> oh well.
> 
> good to see you guys are still rockin it out!


I don't intend to hijack the thread but in case anyone was wondering what Edwin is up to here's some interesting info...

http://pmx2.krose.org/forum?action=view&forum_id=1&message_id=324986


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> Did you chat it up with Edwin, formerly of I Mother Earth? He's a bartender there (and, I hope, a part owner).


I remember seeing Edwin at Fort Erie for some kind of summer fest. This was just into his solo career. Someone threw a rock and beaned him directly in the forehead. he went down and out. That was the last I ever heard of him.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I remember seeing Edwin at Fort Erie for some kind of summer fest. This was just into his solo career. Someone threw a rock and beaned him directly in the forehead. he went down and out. That was the last I ever heard of him.


Yeah, they just dont make rock n'rollers like they used to! :smile:


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

You guys must really have a great photographer because those are really nice pics.:smile:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> I don't intend to hijack the thread but in case anyone was wondering what Edwin is up to here's some interesting info...
> 
> http://pmx2.krose.org/forum?action=view&forum_id=1&message_id=324986


Wow, that's actually a pretty solid lineup! I'm cautiously optimistic about these guys!


----------

